

Ask HN: OpenFace - Facebook without privacy? - oldgregg

How long will it be before someone creates a popular browser plugin that when you view any online profile (twitter,facebook,myspace) it displays an unmoderated sidebar that anyone can comment on anonymously. Is it only a matter of time?<p>JuicyCampus -- even with an awful awful user experience -- went gangbusters. (I'm guessing the only reason they shut down was because they were not making enough money to pay the lawyers -- even though they would have won.)<p>It seems to me it has the potential to be very culturally disruptive -- to the point that there would be a lot of pressure to tweak the first amendment in order to ban the site.<p>Thoughts?
======
wmf
I'm not sure what this has to do with privacy. If anything, anonymous trolling
is more private, not less.

Web annotation has been done and discussed, as has anonymous "stupidity of
crowds" decision making.
[http://131.193.153.231/www/issues/issue4_10/margolis/index.h...](http://131.193.153.231/www/issues/issue4_10/margolis/index.html)
<http://www.avantart.com/personal/nototv/saynototv.html> <http://www.outpost-
of-freedom.com/jimbellap.htm>

_It seems to me it has the potential to be very culturally disruptive -- to
the point that there would be a lot of pressure to tweak the first amendment
in order to ban the site._

Somebody has a big ego. In reality, not enough people bother to install
browser plugins to matter. Also, the first amendment may not be as strong as
you think, with laws already in the works trying to stop cyber-bullying:
<http://techliberation.com/?s=bullying>

